# About.com- IBS and the Diagnostic Process



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

If you didn't already know, I am a huge fan of the International Foundation for Functional Gastrointestinal Disorders (IFFGD). One of the things I love the most about membership...View the full article


----------

